# how to print plasitol transfers



## inkforshirts (Mar 22, 2010)

does anyone have link on how i can learn how to print my own transfers


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

inkforshirts said:


> does anyone have link on how i can learn how to print my own transfers


Printing Plastisol Transfers

Katrina


----------



## inkforshirts (Mar 22, 2010)

quick response! thanks so much.


----------



## bern (Feb 14, 2007)

inkforshirts said:


> does anyone have link on how i can learn how to print my own transfers


 
There is also this thread from the forum 

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-articles/t14049.html


----------



## inkforshirts (Mar 22, 2010)

can you just heat the plasitol ink til its gel'd with a flash unit or do you need a conveyor belt.


----------



## thutch15 (Sep 8, 2008)

inkforshirts said:


> can you just heat the plasitol ink til its gel'd with a flash unit or do you need a conveyor belt.


 flash would work... just have to get it to the magic temp.

First iphone app post.... love it


----------

